# How to: home made prism and color spectrum



## GerryDavid (Sep 17, 2004)

I was given the 10 assignments we will do in the lighting course that im taking, and the first one involves all the colors of the spectrum and how the colors look with different sources of light *and color temperature*.  I want to go creative on this and get the rainbow colors from the light itself, and I know you can do that with a prism, but I barely remember that from high school physics, I dont even remember what the prism looks like, what shape it is.

So I was wondering if anyone knows of any house hold items or cheap things that can be used to create a prism and get a nice range of colors.

Im thinking ice can be used, and for shape, im thinking it was a triangle but im not really sure.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 17, 2004)

the backs of old cd's (silver coated ones) reflect like prisms.


----------

